# Compiled List of DirecTV DVR problems



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's a list of links to threads talking about the SP/Wishlist/reboot problem, both here and on the TiVo forum.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332166
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=335134
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=334572
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=334855
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333326
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=335175
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=335063
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=334935

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73289
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75313
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73793

I might also suggest that if you email DirecTV that you include this list in your email.
Cut and paste the list below.

```
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332166
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=335134
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=334572
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=334855
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333326
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=335175
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=335063
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=334935

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73289
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75313
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73793
```


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

I'd like to suggest this thread be made sticky until Directv fixes the problem.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I support the sticky request. Valuable info.


----------

